# My Dispensational brother sent this to me!



## ReformedWretch (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.rr-bb.com/showthread.php?t=130724

Comments?

Part of me just wants to return his e-mail saying only "And?" but part of me thinks I should really break this down.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Scot (Nov 16, 2004)

It looks like something that my grandmother would be into. She's always telling me something about Israel that she heard from some goofball on t.v. I've given her numerous reformed material to read but unfortunately, she can't seem to shake the Dispensational stuff. Her mother (my great-grandmother) sat under Scofield himself. I think she's a Calvinist as far as the doctrines of grace but she's definately not reformed in her eschatology.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 16, 2004)

> I think she's a Calvinist as far as the doctrines of grace but she's definately not reformed in her eschatology.



That's my mom and brother 100% I was just talking to Chris the other night about this.

How many Calvinists are Premills?

[Edited on 17-11-2004 by houseparent]


----------



## Scot (Nov 16, 2004)

> How many Calvinists are Premills?



I don't know. The classic premil position maybe but the Dispensational premil position is way out there!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 16, 2004)

The whole "Israel" thing is trouble for me. I have been taught for YEARS of thier importance and signifigance. Now trying to debate that is HARD. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 16, 2004)

Awhile back I compiled a short list of Scriptures to deal with this very issue, when people try and emphasize Israel's spiritual significance today. Since it has footnotes and italicized emphases, I thought it would be easier to just attach it to this post rather than convert the text. Although I originally titled it "Scriptures Refuting Dispensationalism," it does not deal with the major and central issue of showing continuity between the Testaments and grace throughout them all, but only responds to the Dispensationalist hype about national Israel today. So it probably could have been better titled, "Scriptures Refuting National Israel's Spiritual Significance Today."


----------



## Scot (Nov 16, 2004)

> I have been taught for YEARS of thier importance and signifigance.



I grew up in a Dispensational Baptist church until about the age of 12 then I quit going to church (I still sometimes watched Jack Van Impe when I was a teenager). I never heard any other position until about seven years ago.

I know where you're coming from!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 17, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 17, 2004)

THANKS MUCH CHRIS!

And all you guys make me feel more secure asking these questions. It's nice to know I am not the only one who was taught something polar opposite for YEARS until fairly recently.

My pastor is a great, Godly man, but he was raised Lutheran and has a hard time helping me come out of dispensationalism as he is not real familiar with it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 17, 2004)

the maps are cool though


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 17, 2004)

The Parable of the Tenants
Matthew 21
33 "Hear another parable. There was a master of a house who planted a vineyard and put a fence around it and dug a winepress in it and built a tower and leased it to tenants, and went into another country. 34 When the season for fruit drew near, he sent his servants to the tenants to get his fruit. 35 And the tenants took his servants and beat one, killed another, and stoned another. 36 Again he sent other servants, more than the first. And they did the same to them. 37 Finally he sent his son to them, saying, 'They will respect my son.' 38 But when the tenants saw the son, they said to themselves, 'This is the heir. Come, let us kill him and have his inheritance.' 39 And they took him and threw him out of the vineyard and killed him. 40 When therefore the owner of the vineyard comes, what will he do to those tenants?" 41They said to him, "He will put those wretches to a miserable death and let out the vineyard to other tenants who will give him the fruits in their seasons."
42Jesus said to them, "Have you never read in the Scriptures: "'The stone that the builders rejected has become the cornerstone; this was the Lord's doing, and it is marvelous in our eyes'?
43 Therefore I tell you, the kingdom of God will be taken away from you and given to a people producing its fruits. 44 And the one who falls on this stone will be broken to pieces; and when it falls on anyone, it will crush him."
45When the chief priests and the Pharisees heard his parables, they perceived that he was speaking about them. 46And although they were seeking to arrest him, they feared the crowds, because they held him to be a prophet.

Why is it the Pharisees understood exactly what Jesus was saying but so many of our prophecy 'experts' seem to miss it completely?

[Edited on 17-11-2004 by maxdetail]


----------

